# bruce's banana nut bread



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

this is one of my favorite bread recipes. this stuff rocks, and it's easy to make. butter it with real butter and it's so good that it's almost like desert. i make a couple of loaves just about every weekend.

*bruce's banana nut bread*

*Ingredients*


1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup white sugar
1/2-1 cup chopped nuts (pecans, walnuts, almonds, whatever)
2 eggs
1-1.5 cup mashed bananas (ripe to v. ripe)
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
*Directions*


preheat oven to 350 degrees F. grease and flour two 8x4 inch loaf pans. set aside.
sift together flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and sugar. stir in nuts, eggs, bananas, oil, and vanilla extract.
pour into prepared pans. depending on your oven, bake for 45 to 60 minutes. i cook mine 55 minutes. cool for 10 minutes before removing from pans.


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

That stuff will make you soooo fat cause it's sooooooooooo goood!!!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, looks great.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Made this last night. My loaf pan was bigger so it made only one loaf. Cooked it for 55 minutes and it is some of the best banana bread I've made. Thanks!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jamaicablonde said:


> Made this last night. My loaf pan was bigger so it made only one loaf. Cooked it for 55 minutes and it is some of the best banana bread I've made. Thanks!!


you're welcome. i'm glad you liked it, blondie.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Quick, easy, and delicious!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try this....I love fresh Banana bread :biggrin:


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Good chit mon...


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

made this yesterday in a bundt pan and it turned out awesome......


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

This summer, substitute 2 cups of figs for your bananas
Peal and mash up good. One more egg,
1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon, no vanilla. 
B.D


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I disagree with most everything mastercylinder says on this forum. However, I tried this recipe and have to give credit where credit is due. I followed the recipe exactly and the bread was great. It should be noted I am not a cook and this was my first attempt at making any kind of bread except the stuff that comes out of a can. My thanks for an easy and great bread recipe.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bruce, I was wondering if you could take your banana bread on a boat? Would it cause bad luck? :tongue:


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

U


----------

